# Minnesota Pack Goat Interest?



## MargaretAnneHK (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all, I am just north of Winona. I just bought two bottle babies I hope to use as pack goats eventually. I would like to correspond at least with people in Minnesota though other states would be good too. Thanks so much!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome Margaret!


----------



## MargaretAnneHK (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks! I will be doing this on a smaller scale than I believe a lot of other people are, just training a couple of pygmies and two bottle babies, one LaMancha and one Toggenberg/Alpine.
This is a great site, I hope more people most their "adventures" with pack goats, I loved reading those!
I am going to have to get my equipment. Of course my goats wont be ready for a while but I will be working with them a lot.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

MargaretAnneHK said:


> Thanks! I will be doing this on a smaller scale than I believe a lot of other people are, just training a couple of pygmies and two bottle babies, one LaMancha and one Toggenberg/Alpine.


Actually you are about average for herd size. There was a poll a while back:

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=607&p=4365&hilit=poll+how+many+goats+#p4365

Although with the pigmies, total herd pounds may be on the small side. ;-)


----------



## MargaretAnneHK (Apr 15, 2012)

I had to put getting goats on hold but hope to do this as spring sets in. I would still like to meet up with people who might be interested in doing this in Minnesota and the midwest. Thanks!


----------

